# what's needed to grow 10+pounds



## jakejake (Sep 9, 2009)

this is my first post and let me start off by intraducing my self. my name is Jake and I fucking love pot. 

back on topic, I want to produce 10+ pounds. 

I'm a complete newb to growing but I got some basics down

how big of a space would I need to do this? what the best way to set up a grow room with yeilding 10pounds 

how many plants will it take to acheive this? 

can it be done Ina 300sqft room?


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Sep 9, 2009)

i'd say around 40 plants, assuming you're able to yield a quarter pound per each plant.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hypothetically speaking I would sog a whole bunch of plants in aero set ups over 600 watt lights seemorebuds had started with 300 I think and ended up with 200 and got 6 pounds so about 350-400 plants or so,plenty a/c and possiibly you may need a water chiller,it's gonna cost a nice chunk of change and experience. Ohh yeah welcome


----------



## lemonjellow (Sep 9, 2009)

jakejake said:


> this is my first post and let me start off by intraducing my self. my name is Jake and I fucking love pot.
> 
> back on topic, I want to produce 10+ pounds.
> 
> ...


 jake man slow down 10 pounds?. i fukkin love weed to but 10lbs would woul last forever. really though it will cost thousands of dollars to grow 10lbs of weed that would be worth smokin.think about growin great pot for now not great amounts . you could have all the weed in the world and it wouldnt do ya any good if it dont get ya high.. if ya wanna grow bomb ass weed this is the place to be . any how welcome


----------



## scubadude239 (Sep 13, 2009)

If you have the money invest in one or more ebb and flow hydroponics systems, this will eliminate work and eliminate moving all that soil. If you want yeilds fast, take a bunch of clones and flower them after they root. If you have more time you can veg less plants for longer, to acheive the same yield. Pack the most amount of lights as you can into the space, as long as you have adequit ventilation. I'm no pro but i believe this information will serve you well. Happy growing.


----------



## Redeflect (Sep 13, 2009)

for 1 pound every 3 months... i'd say this would work decently:

3x6 grow area
2 600watt HPS lights(or Metal Halide/HPS switchable)
18 5-gallon buckets from home depot
Shitloads of soil or water.
Some nutrients.
Lots of time, love, luck.

That way you'd only have to pull of a little under an ounce per plant.

300$ for lights
100$ for soil
80$ for nutrients
80$ for buckets
40$ for mylar
Grand Total: Only $500... and about 100$ a month in electrical costs.


----------

